# HDMI Replacement



## rockspop (Dec 1, 2012)

I've got an Onkyo TX-NR709 and I suspect the main HDMI output has been damaged. The unit has a second output (SUB Out) that I can use, but I'm interested in getting the Main fixed so I can feed two displays is desired. Anyone know if there's a DIY replacement HDMI socket that can be fitted in place of the existing one?

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It is very hard to fix if the socket is broken, and the board is likely not cost effective to replace. The dis-assembly is difficult and the traces on the board are sometimes damaged. Sometimes it is just a matter of re-soldering or repairing a circuit board trace. If you have to replace the connector it can be tricky and you may not be able to find the right one. No way to know for sure unless you try or find someone with experience with that model and that part.


----------

